# Budget Minded Chi Accessories



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

I thought it would be a good idea to start a thread for those of us who cannot afford or just cannot rationalize spending as much on our Chi clothing and accessories as we do on ourselves or our human children. I mean $35 for a tee shirt? Heck, I wouldn't even spend that much on one for myself let alone my 3 lb Tito! Now don't get me wrong, money is no object when it comes to his health and well-being...

Please feel free to this thread if you find brick and mortar as well as any online shops with reasonable prices!


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

PetEdge.com has GREAT PRICES!!!!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Prosephone said:


> PetEdge.com has GREAT PRICES!!!!


I thought you could only buy from Petedge.com if you were buying in bulk or if you were like a retailer... is this true?


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Me again!

I just got back from Wal Mart and just wanted to post about the super cute & cheap jackets they have for dogs. They have some nice winter jackets that are $9.84. They also have dog sweaters for $3.94 (or something like that).

I'm not sure if they have this stuff on their website but if you have a Wal Mart close by they are worth checking out.


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

barkingdogclothes <<<< great woman and and great site !!


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

chihuahua lover said:


> Prosephone said:
> 
> 
> > PetEdge.com has GREAT PRICES!!!!
> ...


I have ordered without a problem by making a account and selecting that I am ordering for my own personal use. One trick I have is making a large order to keep additional service and shipping costs down. I ask all my doggie minded friends if they want to add on to my order too!


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

chihuahua lover said:


> Me again!
> 
> I just got back from Wal Mart and just wanted to post about the super cute & cheap jackets they have for dogs. They have some nice winter jackets that are $9.84. They also have dog sweaters for $3.94 (or something like that).
> 
> I'm not sure if they have this stuff on their website but if you have a Wal Mart close by they are worth checking out.


I went to all 4 of my local Walmarts and they have a very small selection, with nothing small enough for my Chi! I am jealous.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Prosephone said:


> chihuahua lover said:
> 
> 
> > Me again!
> ...


That's crazy! I've been to two and one just has the sweaters and then the one I went to today had the jackets as well. That stinks that none of yours has them. Maybe the shipment hasn't arrived yet?! :roll:


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

I went to our Walmart here and they only had a choice of two ugly coats!  And the coat I bought for Ed on Ebay is too small for him. Maybe if I take it in it will fit Emma. :wink:


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

I found a new site!
http://www.jbpet.com


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

2pups622 said:


> barkingdogclothes <<<< great woman and and great site !!


i soooo agree


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

my walmart only has poorly made shirts lol.....


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Look what you people have done to me. I never put clothes on dogs I until I saw all your cute little chi's dressed up and I just got back from Walmart and Fudge got his first sweater for $3.94 My husband was telling Fudge I was making him look preppy. This is him walking off after I first put it on him, He didn't know what it was at first then he started prancing around showing it off.


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

www.dogs.com

Pretty decent prices!


----------



## MyTank (Sep 8, 2005)

http://thepuppyshop.com/apparel.html

They have pretty darn good prices. I just ordered Tank a bath robe and a hoodie


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

http://www.smalldogclothing.com/index.htm
http://www.chiwawagaga.com/

Those are the only two I could find in my favorites that were consistently cheap.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for that great site Prosephone!! I just went to taht site, and they have really cool stuff and the pricing is pretty good too. Thanks!!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

2pups622 said:


> barkingdogclothes <<<< great woman and and great site !!


I agree, very friendly and helpful.


----------



## *Tanya* (Aug 29, 2005)

I went to Target lastnight and they had the most georgous coats & shirts! Reasonal prices and pretty well made! I'm going back this weekend to get Lillie's coat.

This is "kinda" like the coat i'm getting her. Except it's not as long in the back and has fur on the inside for $12.99
http://www.target.com/gp/detail.htm...7?_encoding=UTF8&frombrowse=1&asin=B0008F76CW


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

*uk sites*

hiya does anyone know any sites in the uk that have reasonable prices coz im not paying £25.00 for a bathrobe for a tiny pup
please help
jo
xxxx


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Yes, in Poundland again they have baby robes for £1 each.


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

*£1.00???*

thats great do they fit the chi's then or will i have to take it in
so you think, im getting my chi fingers xrossed in feb sometime
thanks everyone 
jo
xxx
:tweety:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I dont know exactly i just saw them i suppose it depends on how big your chis are, go and have a look and take measurments with you of the size you need.


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

*thanks*

thanks for that i will


----------



## MELANIE (Jul 4, 2005)

I've ordered from both Pet Edge and BarkinDogClothes and I love them both.


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

*websites*

hi there do you know the websites of those companies it would be really helpful
xxxxx
:tweety:


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

If you have a Rag Shop, AC Moore, Michaels near you...go look at their sweaters made for teddy bears! Reuben just got a SLEW of these this weekend for $2 each! They even had little denim jackets (too small for Reuben), but perfect for 2-3 lb chis! The new bed (below) was purchased at a young girl's clothing store for $20!
Jill


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

bless him he looks gorgeous we have teddy bear factories in the uk there r a fair way from me but i have been told to try as they perfect size for little chi's
thanks
jo


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

I am still and always have been a HUGE fan of www.ebay.com.

I just type in xs dog clothing, and see what happens!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

OMG that pet edge is so good - argh sometime being in the uk is a pain!! You guys in america are very lucky to have that!


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

they defenetly do all the nice x small chi clothing is in the states i hope they know they so lucky
ive ordered so stuff from ebay.com US and they are shipping it over at very cheap price just shop around abit
i was gona try to attempt to make my own but my first few attempts have been awful lmao
jo
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Billys_Mum (Oct 30, 2005)

Hello All, 

This is my first post, I have been reading since I got my new little boy 2 weeks ago. I logged on the other night and saw your recommendation for Petedge.com, so I went on and ordered heaps!!!!! of stuff. I have a slight concern now though, the site has not contacted me, nor has the payment been taken from my card. When I log on to the site it says status 'ORDERED'. I have emailed them, but I have heard nothing. Help! Is this normal practice for them? I am in Ireland, so it would be pretty difficult to ring them.

Thanks

Billys Mum


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Billys_Mum said:


> Hello All,
> 
> This is my first post, I have been reading since I got my new little boy 2 weeks ago. I logged on the other night and saw your recommendation for Petedge.com, so I went on and ordered heaps!!!!! of stuff. I have a slight concern now though, the site has not contacted me, nor has the payment been taken from my card. When I log on to the site it says status 'ORDERED'. I have emailed them, but I have heard nothing. Help! Is this normal practice for them? I am in Ireland, so it would be pretty difficult to ring them.
> 
> ...


i dont know much about pet egde but would like to say welcome and hope you enjoy chi-ppl! :wave:


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

welcome to chi people hello billy
:wave:


----------



## Billys_Mum (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks everyone  It's a fantastic site! They actually got in touch today to say they had a couple of things not in stock that I ordered, and also that it could take up to 3 months :shock: to get to Ireland. So I have paid a little more and hope to get them soon. 

Thanks

Billys_mum


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Where abouts in Ireland are you from?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

IRELAND!!!! :hello1:


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

cricky 3 months thats along time!!!
hope you get them sooner
love 
jo
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

*Bump*

*bump


----------



## Zabet (Aug 1, 2004)

Any canadian sites?


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

All I can say is TARGET TARGET TARGET...if you want reasonably price, nicely made, and fashionably cute dog clothes. I hav bought pretty much every one of their cute sweaters and dresses and coats since they first began selling them! 

I am so a Walmart gal, but unfortunately, our Walmart has a very limited selection and they aren't really very cute like Targets...however, just the other day I did buy two jackets for Freedom, my GSD/Rottie mix. I also found two Christmas sweaters two years ago there. I'll continue to check in Walmart, though. I'm noticing that they are trying to get more stuff in to compete with Target's extensive collection of fashion for dogs! lol!

jo2004uk...check ebay! I'M SO INTO EBAY!!! I got Fibi a bathrobe there for less than $20 (USD) and that included shipping. Most of our regular pet stores have the bathrobes now for around $15. Almost everything Fibi has is from ebay (well, I take that back...pretty much everything she has from her first year LOL).

There are alot of really great websites out there too. It's just takes alot of time to go through them all. I'm a cheapy...I'd rather have 3 outfits for $40 than one!


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

Claires and Icing stores have some reeeeeeally cute items for pets right now.


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

Never thought to check Clares or icing!!!


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

Yah...they've just recently (in the last few months) begun carrying some great pet stuff. I bought Fibi three argyle sweaters there. They even have the OPI dog nail "Pawlish", in some really great colors. Good luck!


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

I am so going there when I wake up!!!


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

lol! are you asleep? lol!


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

Prosephone...AWWWWWW...one of your chi's looks just like my Fibi girl!!


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

Not asleep but I don't think the mall is open at 1:45 am!!!! Now I have to see a pic!!!!


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

lol! Okay, here's Fibi...


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm not sure which one of yours looks kinda like her...is it Tito? Anyway, when Fibi was little, she had that black 'widows peak' like he does on his head. Only hers came down to a point right between her eyes and she looked like Eddie Munster!!! LOL!! I'll have to see if I can scan a couple pix from when she was a baby.


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

Yep, she looks like my Tito! How about I spent $75 at the Icing on pet clothing!!! Two jackets and 4 shirts... I will have to start taking pics. First I must get our christmas card done so I can start sending them out...


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

Prosephone said:


> Yep, she looks like my Tito! How about I spent $75 at the Icing on pet clothing!!! Two jackets and 4 shirts... I will have to start taking pics. First I must get our christmas card done so I can start sending them out...


Yes, please send pix! 
LOL!!! I should call Icing and ask for commission !! LOL!! jk
You got jackets? All we had were sweaters and christmas outfits! Lucky!


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

Okay here are a few snap shots....


----------



## Jessie (Dec 4, 2005)

CUTE clothes from Icing!

Meijer's just had a good sale... "Rugby" sweaters for $3.99 and all other pet sweaters were 20% off. They were pretty picked over when I went though and I'm not sure if the sale is still going...


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

i've never heard of that store...maybe i'll try them online...


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

i just tried to go to meijers.com and it took me to some kind of grocery store called peapod. lol


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

Jill said:


> If you have a Rag Shop, AC Moore, Michaels near you...go look at their sweaters made for teddy bears! Reuben just got a SLEW of these this weekend for $2 each! They even had little denim jackets (too small for Reuben), but perfect for 2-3 lb chis! The new bed (below) was purchased at a young girl's clothing store for $20!
> Jill


thats the bed im getting austin its at mandees 
http://www.mandee.com/nshop/product.php?view=listing&groupName=petboutique&mem_of=petboutique


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

Yes! That's the bed and Reuben loves it!!! They have clothes too...but for much larger pups!
jill


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

*bump
i love this thread & want to keep it going!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

2pups or Jill: How big is that bed from Mandees? You're talking about the "Prince" bed right? That looks like a giant slipper? :lol: 
Carl is 9 lbs and I couldn't find the size of the bed- I want to know if it's big enough for him.
Do you by any chance have a picture of Reuben in his bed, Jill?
edit: Nevermind Jill, I found Reuben in his bed on page 3!!


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm curious about the slipper bed too...been wanting to get Fibi one of those for a while. They are having a good sale at mandee.com right now!!!!! Check it out!


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

WEll...Reuben's around 7 lbs...maybe 8 and it's his 'kitchen' bed...he really isn't a cuddler and ends to sleep on TOP of the shoe rather than inside, but once there, he's quite cozy...it's a good fit with room to manuever!!!
Jill


----------

